# Tali is out of sorts, back to the vets again



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We took Tali to the vets on Friday as we were a bit worried about her, she was still eating and acting fairly normally, but we thought she was a bit more lethargic than usual and she was quite very stuffy + was making strange throaty sounds. If it was a human I would just have said she had a cold and sore throat. We took her to the vets anyway just to be safe and they said her temperature and heartbeat was normal and that she probably just had a virus and would prefer not to give antibiotics as that would probably do very little to help. We were told to keep an eye on her and to come back if she still had issues in a few days.

She was fine when we got home on Friday night and pretty normal on Saturday as well

She didn't eat as much as usual on Monday and had virtually nothing yesterday, though she did have some of the small bowl of dry food we leave out for her overnight - she usually basically downs this in one go and there was some (not much) left this morning. She hasn't touched any of her food so far today - wasn't even interested when I gave up on her wet food and gave her a bowl of dry (her favourite) but she didn't even try that. Plus her poo is a bit er soft/damp, she doesn't have diarrhoea, but her poo is never even slightly soft (you can imagine the issues this has caused with so much fur around her bum). Though she is less stuffy. We called the vet and we are going to see them again at 5.


I'm sure shes ok and will get over this in a few days, but aside from an infection on her spay wound that needed antibiotics she had never been sick in any way. Hate seeing her like his and really just having a moan :/


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww. Feel better soon Tali xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear Tali is not well, bless her.  . 

Cats are prone to upper respiratory infections (URIs) and if they get a virus they often get a URI as well. For that reason I would always want the vet to prescribe antibiotics as a precaution if my cat had any symptoms of blocked nose/sore throat etc. 

My vet feels this proactive approach is better than waiting to see if symptoms of a URI get worse. For one thing, a blocked nose often means the cat loses their appetite and won't eat, this creating more problems, with risk of dehydration.

I would ask the vet for ABs for her if I were you. I hope Tali is better soon.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Sorry to hear Tali is not well, bless her.  .
> 
> Cats are prone to upper respiratory infections (URIs) and if they get a virus they often get a URI as well. For that reason I would always want the vet to prescribe antibiotics as a precaution if my cat had any symptoms of blocked nose/sore throat etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you 

I did ask about a URI, infact that was why I took her, but the vet didn't think that was the issue. And to be fair she is now much less stuffy than she was on Friday even though she has gone off her food. Though maybe you can have a URI without being stuffy?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Aww. Feel better soon Tali xx


Thanks Lynn  im sure she will


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Thankfully, aside from going off her food she is behaving fairly normally. Currently sitting at my feet napping in the sun


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Get well soon Tali, sending feel better soon vibes xx


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aawww bless little Tali. Hope its good news at the vet this evening!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks everyone  appreciate it. Thankfully I suspect its nothing too serious, but still horrible to see her unwell.

I did manage to handfeed her a little bit of chicken a few mins ago. Though she thoroughly licked it before she tried a bite, that was a bit odd as it was just chicken, maybe she has a sore throat.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope she's OK and will feel better soon.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Hope Tali is back to her usual self soon!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Poor little lady. Has she had a hairball? It always makes Jemma a little out of sorts at both ends for a few days. I hope she bounces back soon. Xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good luck at the vets Tali,hope you are soon back to your happy self.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you everyone



Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Poor little lady. Has she had a hairball? It always makes Jemma a little out of sorts at both ends for a few days. I hope she bounces back soon. Xxx


Good thought, but thankfully she has only ever had one hairball and that was months ago. It was quite horrible to watch


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh no I'm so sorry, hope she gets better soon xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Good thought, but thankfully she has only ever had one hairball and that was months ago. It was quite horrible to watch


Urgh, they are a little grisly. Jemma gets them once every four or five months, but can sometimes happen a little more often during moulting season.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

On our way back from the vet now.

Aside from the poo she isnt really showing any clincial signs of illness, especially now she is much less snuffly.

However she has been given an antibiotic injection (hard to give her it any other way if she doesnt eat) so hopefully she feels better soon if there is something bothering her

If she hasnt eatn by this time tomorrow they want to admit her to their hospital for bloods, scans and fluid


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Bless her little face! She looks a little indignant. I'm glad she's a little less snuffly. I have my fingers crossed. She feels a little more herself by the morning. Xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hopefully she’s back to feeling herself by morning xx


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Hope Tali is soon back to her usual self


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Poor Tali, really hope she improves and dosen't need to go in tomorrow. Sending lots of love and hugs to Tali!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you everyone

I admit the fact she has been out of sorts for almost a week with limited visible signs of what is wrong with her concerns me more than something with an obvious solution. She doesnt even have a temperature.

She seemed much better over the weekend and has now taken a step back, even when she seemed most unwell and was blocked up etc she was eating fine.

Il try not to think about it, hopefully the antibiotics do their job


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Unexplained things are such a worry. I hope the antibiotics will soon be working.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope the ABs does the job and she picks up by tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Tali - fingers crossed she picks up again.

Have I imagined it or did you go to the breeder's with her not so long ago? Just wondering if she could have picked up a virus/ infection there? Not sure of the timescale. 

If you do have to go back with her and she's off her food ask about the Vit B12 injection. I have always found it useful if a cat is lethargic or off food as it seems to perk them up and a side effect is sometimes increased appetite.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Poor Tali - fingers crossed she picks up again.
> 
> Have I imagined it or did you go to the breeder's with her not so long ago? Just wondering if she could have picked up a virus/ infection there? Not sure of the timescale.
> 
> If you do have to go back with her and she's off her food ask about the Vit B12 injection. I have always found it useful if a cat is lethargic or off food as it seems to perk them up and a side effect is sometimes increased appetite.


That was quite a few weeks ago now, but you may well have a point

Quite absurdly, she now has the choice of chicken, or dry, or felix lol anything to encourage her to eat some, would have ham out aswell if we had any.









She has had a sniff at it... thats a little progress I suppose


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She hasnt eaten any of the food. But she ate three cat sticks and drank some water.

Ok yes 3 days worth of treats isnt an ideal diet, but we are glad to see her eating something.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> She hasnt eaten any of the food. But she ate three cat sticks and drank some water.
> 
> Ok yes 3 days worth of treats isnt an ideal diet, but we are glad to see her eating something.


Better than a smack in the eye with a wet fish. She's had something which is the main thing.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Poor little lady! I hope Tali has a good nights rest and gets her appetite back tomorrow xx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Solid food, no matter it's composition is very important to keeping her system functioning, so glad she ate something! Have you tried warming her wet food a little or making some chicken broth? When Sasha was a bit off his food I mixed in raw egg yolk into it to temp him as he loves it. Lots of love to Tali!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor little mite.
Mine gets snuffly every fall.
Dear Pf people advised L-lysine, vet has it and it helps Garf's immunity, he has URI very often due to nose/ palate / trachea abnormalities.

Stuffed nose and not be able to smell his food put him off.

Hope Tali will get well soon.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Treats are better than nothing, I often found they could kickstart iffy appetites as well, fingers crossed Tali tucks into one of her food bowls soon.


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Ohh, poor Cali.. I hope she feels better soon 
My lady had a similar issue. When she went off food, I was so stressed.. Thankfully she started to eat at end of a day two however needed a lot of encouragement.. And treats..


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She is now curled up at her usual spot at my feet. Atleast she has something in her tummy overnight

She was such a good girl at the vets, didnt even move a muscle when she got her injection. Though I cant say she is a fan of getting her temperature taken!

Hopefully the antibiotics help and she wakes up in the morning feeling a little better


----------



## Vantuuz (Jan 18, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Though I cant say she is a fan of getting her temperature taken!


I bet! You wouldn't like your temperature to be measured like that


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hope the snuggly fluff ball's feeling a bit better today.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Are you up yet @Smuge . Is your fluff ball eating?


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

How's Tali doing today? Hope she's loads better.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Hope Tali is feeling better today!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She didnt eat the dry food that was out overnight, her fav and as she gets such small amounts of dry she basically downs in it one go.

Though she did eat 3 or 4 cheese dreamies after i brushed her.

Will leave some chicken out soon and hope for the best


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

well thank **** for that, she didnt have loads but she just had some water and some wet food. Though she licked it more than she ate it, but still progress

Felix fish of all things, her least favourite

Have noticed she has seems to lick what she does eat which is a bit odd. Vet checked her new teeth and said they are beautiful, so that isnt the issue


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Smudge 
My cat often licks food rather than eat, especially if it saucy. He is a grazer and will go back and forth to his food and some days eats more than others. He is rather new, so I have been leaving sometimes two dishes out if he does not eat one. I have noticed raw meat is always a winner. Did you try a bit of raw chicken on the bone? Or similar.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you think she might be licking the jelly off of it? We have been trying James Well Beloved pouches and Maisy only licks the jelly and Tilly eats the meat so kind of a win!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Do you think she might be licking the jelly off of it? We have been trying James Well Beloved pouches and Maisy only licks the jelly and Tilly eats the meat so kind of a win!


I hand fed her some plain chicken yesterday (she eats this every day) and she still licked at that before taking a bite. I could be overthinking this though


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Smuge said:


> I hand fed her some plain chicken yesterday (she eats this every day) and she still licked at that before taking a bite. I could be overthinking this though


Has Tali always done this or just since she's been under the weather?


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Smuge 
Ah never mind, won't bother next time


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Has Tali always done this or just since she's been under the weather?


just yesterday and today really, unless I didnt notice I suppose


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Smuge
> Ah never mind, won't bother next time


What?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Still no more proper food since the couple of bites earlier, but I went to put the box of cat sticks back into the drawer and she came sprinting across the room meowing for one, and downed a full stick in about 3 seconds.

SO today she had a little felix, about 5 dreamies and a cat stick. She has another 3 treats last night which was the only thing she had all that day.


Not sure this is what the vet had in mind, but she is at least eating something now and has had some water, so I think I am going to hold off admitting her for observation and tests tonight like I said I would if she still wasn't eating by 5.

Remain worried though


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Summercat said:


> @Smudge
> My cat often licks food rather than eat, especially if it saucy. He is a grazer and will go back and forth to his food and some days eats more than others. He is rather new, so I have been leaving sometimes two dishes out if he does not eat one. I have noticed raw meat is always a winner. Did you try a bit of raw chicken on the bone? Or similar.


Oh you got mad cuz I missed this post? I have quite a lot on my mind, I havent responded to every post yet.

Tali doesn't eat raw meat and Persians get upset stomachs really easily if you change their diet, so I can't give her anything she doesn't normally eat without risking her vomiting up what little has eaten.

Tali does normally graze (aside from the dry at night) but is fairly consistent about actually eating most of her bowl by the end of the day, for the last 2 or 3 days I have been throwing out virtually full bowls.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

If licking seems to be her thing at the moment, try blending the Felix down to smoothie consistency ( use some of the chicken stock instead of water). You might be able to get more into her that way?

I've seen Carly recommend My Star - have you tried Tali with that?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> If licking seems to be her thing at the moment, try blending the Felix down to smoothie consistency ( use some of the chicken stock instead of water). You might be able to get more into her that way?
> 
> I've seen Carly recommend My Star - have you tried Tali with that?


Good idea  will keep that in mind.

What is my star?

Despite all this going on for about a week now (she seemed much better over the weekend) her behaviours hasn't changed all that much, just a bit more sleepy. Right now shes rolling around the floor grooming her scratching post


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

My Star - cat food from Z+.
Carly recently recommended to someone with Persians. It was on a recent thread but can't remember which.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

@SbanR Thank you, I will keep that in mind for the future,

I spoke with her breeder and I am going to drive to the vets later and buy a tin of food called hills AD. I am going to give her some of that via syringe if it needs to be done that way.

Apparently this food is full of vitamins and protein and can do a good job stimulating appetite


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Smuge - can you remind me how old Tali is now and whether she has been spayed? I am thinking she must be around 6 months old by now? I don't remember reading that she had been spayed yet (sorry if I am wrong about that). Being 'off' their food can be due to hormonal influences in unspayed female cats. Just a thought...


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Despite all this going on for about a week now (she seemed much better over the weekend) her behaviours hasn't changed all that much, just a bit more sleepy. Right now shes rolling around the floor grooming her scratching post
> 
> View attachment 330661


Awww (((( Big squishy hugs Tali ))) and plants a kiss on each cheek, Get better soon gorgeous angel xxxxx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

chillminx said:


> @Smuge - can you remind me how old Tali is now and whether she has been spayed? I am thinking she must be around 6 months old by now? I don't remember reading that she had been spayed yet (sorry if I am wrong about that). Being 'off' their food can be due to hormonal influences in unspayed female cats. Just a thought...


She is just over 8 months and was spayed at exactly 6


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We just had a great success. Went to the vet to pick up this stuff, its a prescription food her breeder mentioned, though i thought I might need to basically syringe it down her throat.










We put a spoonful on a plate to let her try it:









She instantly wolfed it down. Followed by a full half of the can!

That food is designed to be packed with calories, so that half tin was about 80% of the calories and vitamins a cat her size needs to eat in a full day.

It is also supposed to be designed to be very tasty/smelly and to be fair the second I opened the tin I had Tali's full attention.

She has now eaten one good meal and I am very pleased. Though I suppose it doesn't mean her full appetite will return.

She is currently chasing a fly around the hall at full sprint...maybe she will eat it lol


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done Tali, hope you'll soon be your perky self


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Smuge said:


> We just had a great success. Went to the vet to pick up this stuff
> 
> View attachment 330669
> 
> ...


YAY!! :Joyful:Joyful And a big fat juicey fly for desert!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you  very relieved. At the very least she wont need to be admitted for tests now, at least for the time being.

I wonder if I can track down a non prescription food with a similar texture, she seemed to really enjoy it.... its almost like, well I don't know; a pate? or a moose?


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Thank you  very relieved. At the very least she wont need to be admitted for tests now, at least for the time being.
> 
> I wonder if I can track down a non prescription food with a similar texture, she seemed to really enjoy it.... its almost like, well I don't know; a pate? or a moose?


Awww well done Tali! x she is a beautiful little sweetheart  I'm not sure hopefully some one who has used that food will come along and advise.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Andrea77 said:


> Awww well done Tali! x she is a beautiful little sweetheart  I'm not sure hopefully some one who has used that food will come along and advise.


Yea I asked in the ZP food thread. If she likes that style of wet food so much I will try get her some.

But right now im just glad to see her eating something again that isnt a cat stick.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Smuge said:


> Thank you  very relieved. At the very least she wont need to be admitted for tests now, at least for the time being.
> 
> I wonder if I can track down a non prescription food with a similar texture, she seemed to really enjoy it.... its almost like, well I don't know; a pate? or a moose?


Aminoda Carney is a pate type food.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

My star is a soft pâté type food, I get it off zooplus for the old man. I can send you a tray for Tali to try if you like. Glad you've got a decent bit of food into her


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Matrod said:


> My star is a soft pâté type food, I get it off zooplus for the old man. I can send you a tray for Tali to try if you like. Glad you've got a decent bit of food into her


Oh @SbanR said that Carly mentioned 5 star was good for Persians! I put some better pics of this food here: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...the-good-stuff-work-in-progress.440844/page-4


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

This is the Animonda Carny kitten beef chicken and rabbit mashed with a fork , I dont it looks like your foods texture yours is a moose.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

i suppose I should try a few of the different options at some point. , I have often considered trying to find a more high quality wet food as she transitions from kitten wet food to the adult.

Tali is one of the biggest female persian kittens her age that you will ever see, to be fair she has flourished on the mix of felix and chicken and is currently off all her regular food, not just the felix

Well if I ever get her back eating normally. :/

this is the hills texture that she seemed to love


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Miamor pate (tins) has a similar consistency


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

hooray, we just followed up the catfood whole with a large slice of crumbed ham lol

Its now been about 24 hours since we got the antibiotics, maybe she is feeling a bit better!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

My old cat would only eat pate type food, any time there were lumps she would leave them. If you want to try something easy to pick up from the supermarket, which looks almost the same as the one you have maybe try Gourmet Gold, pick the pate ones (they do some with lumps too).


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Such good news!! It's not great food but a good one to tempt with if she's off and have as a back up..you can get it easily from supermarkets

Gourmet Gold tins

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...twI7XAhXBnBoKHY65AEUQ_AUIEygC&biw=375&bih=537


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

LJC675 said:


> My old cat would only eat pate type food, any time there were lumps she would leave them. If you want to try something easy to pick up from the supermarket, which looks almost the same as the one you have maybe try Gourmet Gold, pick the pate ones (they do some with lumps too).


Snap lol


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Snap lol


Oooh, do we get a prize?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Never knew pate was such a common type of cat food


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

Super glad Tali has eaten something! Hopefully the antibiotics are kicking in! Sending lots of love xxx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad to hear Tali is feeling better. It will help a lot that she has had a good meal.  I know that Hills a/d is excellent stuff! 

Most canned cat foods are pate type, and so are some pouches e.g Natures Menu. Pates are the best food nutritionally speaking. Not all of them are as soft as Hills a/d but I am sure Tali could cope with something a bit firmer when she feels better.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

chillminx said:


> Glad to hear Tali is feeling better. It will help a lot that she has had a good meal.  I know that Hills a/d is excellent stuff!
> 
> Most canned cat foods are pate type, and so are some pouches e.g Natures Menu. Pates are the best food nutritionally speaking. Not all of them are as soft as Hills a/d but I am sure Tali could cope with something a bit firmer when she feels better.


Thank you 

Oh she can no doubt cope  she normally eats felix fine. She just seemed to really enjoy the texture and the way she was able to basically just lick it off the plate

I shall try and track down a few different types to try


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Smuge said:


> Thank you  very relieved. At the very least she wont need to be admitted for tests now, at least for the time being.
> 
> *I wonder if I can track down a non prescription food with a similar texture, she seemed to really enjoy it*.... its almost like, well I don't know; a pate? or a moose?


Fairly certain you don't need a prescription for Hills A/D although it is marketed as a prescription food.
The problem is finding somewhere that sells individual tins.
https://www.animeddirect.co.uk/hill..._content=PD | AD Dog and Cat Restorative Care


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just catching up and as already mentioned the Gourmet Gold tins were a winner with one of my previous picky felines. Handy as it's widely available in the supermarket.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Not had much more since the feast earlier, a few more bites of the wet food and some more ham.

But overall delighted with how she did today  hopefully she will be willing to eat some of her normal food tomorrow


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Catching up and do glad Tali is back eating a bit. Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

So pleased she is eating enough to save the trauma of admission for tests etc. I think the Lily's trays were very much a pate/mousse consistency. They come in kitten and adult. When my guys were on Hills Prescription I used to order bulk deliveries online to my Pets at Home.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

How is Tali doing today?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

Aw I am sorry to see this! Poor Tali :[ Wish her well. How is she now?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

Smuge said:


> View attachment 330704
> 
> 
> Not had much more since the feast earlier, a few more bites of the wet food and some more ham.
> ...


Aw, she will get back to herself soon I am sure!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hoping Tali is back to feeling herself this morning & eating a bit more xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Was it just me that was amused at the thought of Tali eating a moose? 

Yes? Oh.

Hope she is feeling a bit better soon.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She got up this morning and promptly vomited. Dont really know if that is related or not, hasnt done it in weeks


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Bless her, what a nightmare. Re the vomiting, keep a close eye on her this morning and if she continues to be sick or you are concerned take her back to the vet. Hopefully though it was just a blip.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Bless her, what a nightmare. Re the vomiting, keep a close eye on her this morning and if she continues to be sick or you are concerned take her back to the vet. Hopefully though it was just a blip.


The vomiting could be related to licking the large amount of large amount of talc that was put on her bum last nightafter I heard reports that the food she mananged to eat can have some erm "liquidified" side effects.

She slept the whole night through, though didnt have any of the food we left out for her. Did drink some water though. Suppose we could go back to the original plan with the hills and give her some via syringe if she wont eat any today


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Smuge said:


> The vomiting could be related to licking the large amount of large amount of talc that was put on her bum last nightafter I heard reports that the food she mananged to eat can have some erm "liquidified" side effects.


Hills A/D? Yeah its quite high in fat and can go through them. It gave Fern the squits too.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Hills A/D? Yeah its quite high in fat and can go through them. It gave Fern the squits too.


She didnt even use the toilet at all last night, just looked in the box.

She had such a good day yesterday and made loads of progress but she just looks so out of sorts today. If she still looks like this by lunch we may need to see the vet again

But because they cant see anything medically wrong with her aside from slightly soft poos, if she does go back she will be admitted and put through all sorts of horrible tests :/

She is already on antibiotics just incase there was something underlying


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She has always seemed pretty much herself over the last few days. Much less so today.

We did manage to feed her via syringe (good god that made a mess) but are strongly considering just taking her for the tests. Even though she is going to hate it


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Back to the vet at 2 ( 3rd time in a week) will try to avoid leaving her thete but we might not have a choice


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

A lot of her symptoms could maybe be the side affects from the antibiotics

*Side effects of antibiotics that affect the digestive system include:*

vomiting
nausea (feeling like you may vomit)
diarrhoea.
bloating and indigestion.
abdominal pain.
loss of appetite.
The Vet said at Talis first appointment that she had a virus and It will clear up on its own right?


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh bums  what a worry, hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I think you are doing the right thing in taking Tali back to the vets and I do hope that she doesn't have to be admitted for tests but there is obviously something going on which does need investigating.
Hope she is back eating and feeling a lot better soon.


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Yea I would be frustrated that the Vet could not have at least eased her symptoms. :/


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor little girl  did the vet give her kind of anti sickness meds? Hope everything goes well & you get to the bottom of the problem.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ew poor Tali.


Andrea77 said:


> A lot of her symptoms could maybe be the side affects from the antibiotics
> 
> *Side effects of antibiotics that affect the digestive system include:*
> 
> ...


She said she thought so but even then she didnt have a temperature and her heart beat etc is excellent. Has very slightly louder breathing than usual but thats just a persian thing. I think we need blood tests

And she went off her food and had soft poo before we got the antibiotics on wednesday

I am so frustrated. She had such a great day yesterday


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a shame you've got to go back. I did wonder if the antibiotics are making her feel a bit worse. Horrible though tests are, perhaps they would at least give you some idea of what's going on.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Charity said:


> What a shame you've got to go back. I did wonder if the antibiotics are making her feel a bit worse. Horrible though tests are, perhaps they would at least give you some idea of what's going on.


Yea, I just hope she can come home tonight (though our vets is also a 24/7 emergency hospital so there are night nurses to keep her company anyway) she doesnt react very well to being away from us in strange places


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree although tests are horrible for both cat and owner they do either get to the bottom of the problem or put your mind at ease that it is nothing too serious.

Hope all goes well and Tali feels better soon.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tali has never been a lap cat, but over the last few days we have both started to get cuddles. Which we have genuinely found mildy concering


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Tali isn't having a good day today. Have got everything crossed that you get some good news and that she doesn't have to stay in.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Smuge said:


> Tali has never been a lap cat, but over the last few days we have both started to get cuddles. Which we have genuinely found mildy concering
> 
> View attachment 330767
> 
> View attachment 330769


I was just about to push the "like" button but then I noticed the Man Utd shirt


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Ew poor Tali.
> 
> She said she thought so but even then she didnt have a temperature and her heart beat etc is excellent. Has very slightly louder breathing than usual but thats just a persian thing. I think we need blood tests
> 
> ...


Even that though maybe the virus may have made her not hungry and pooey. But still I can see how you feel I would be the same I would probably be having panic attacks  but I am just trying to look at the positives rather then the negatives  Hope she gets better soon poor little angel.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Matrod said:


> Poor little girl  did the vet give her kind of anti sickness meds? Hope everything goes well & you get to the bottom of the problem.


Just the antibioitcs jab and that was mainly incase there was an underlying issues that wasnt showing on the surface


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Tali has never been a lap cat, but over the last few days we have both started to get cuddles. Which we have genuinely found mildy concering
> 
> View attachment 330767
> 
> View attachment 330769


:[ awww so sad. Looking forward to good news and seeing her back to her well self!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Poor Tali, she doesn't look too happy does she. I hope she's better soon, what a worry for you.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Poor Tali, hope the vets can find out what’s wrong without her having to stay in.
Feel better soon Tali, sending healing vibes her way xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmm sorry to hear she has had to go back to the vets. I assume they are going to run the tests you mentioned earlier? Its awful when they are 'off' but you can't put a finger on it.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Hmm sorry to hear she has had to go back to the vets. I assume they are going to run the tests you mentioned earlier? Its awful when they are 'off' but you can't put a finger on it.


We are heading over now. I guess so


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

On our way home from the vets now, no cat with us.

They are going to do bloods (shaved neck means I will prob need to withdraw her from her first show, but had to be done) hopefully that shows something. If not they are going to have to do scans etc.

No idea how much scans will cost, if a lot hopefully petplan will pay it.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Try not to worry. Shaved fur grows back quicker than you think and this is the very reason you took that pet plan out. 

Fingers crossed the bloods point to the cause and required treatment.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Just got a call, managed to clip her but she wouldnt toler!te the bloods at all so needs to be sedated

Poor Tali :/


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Aaww bless poor Tali. Will she be able to come home tonight? Petplan should cover all of the scans etc.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just catching up, poor little girl! I do hope the tests put your mind at rest, or show up something that can be treated to make her feel better. Sending lots of lovely PF vibes to you both xx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Aaww bless poor Tali. Will she be able to come home tonight? Petplan should cover all of the scans etc.


Yea she should be home tonight, made a point of pushing for that


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Smuge said:


> They are going to do bloods (shaved neck means I will prob need to withdraw her from her first show, but had to be done) hopefully that shows something. If not they are going to have to do scans etc


What kind of show is it? I've shown both my mogs at TICA shows with shaved patches, no problem at all - you just tell the clerk why they have a shaved patch, they tell the judge and the judge ignores it - most judges would ignore it even if they wern't told, to be honest, they aren't daft 

Can't comment on GCCF as I don't show with them.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Just caught up with this. Poor Tali. Hope you find out what's wrong ( if anything), and she picks up soon.
Sending lots of pf vibes


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tali wont be home tonight anymore  thankfully I joined a vet which opens 24/7 and does all its own (and everyone elses) out of hours care. 

Within a few hours I have reached a point were I would be struggling to cope without insurance and thst is just covering tests etc

Thank for all your lovely posts


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry to hear she won't be home, what have they said? Is she in overnight for fluids?

Times like this having insurance is such a relief I know I have been there. Taking the financials out of decisions lets you focus on the important things.

Fingers crossed Tali is home in the morning x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear she won't be home tonight  have they had any results back from the bloods yet?

Sending Tali heaps of positive vibes xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Gutted to see Tali is feeling poorly still, especially as she seemed to be doing better. I have everything crossed that they get to the bottom of it. I know that the insurance part of it can be really stressful but past experiences of petplan has been that they were good at paying out for tests when Jaffe had Gastroenteritis. Healing vibes for Tali. Xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Sorry to hear Tali won’t be home tonight, I hope the vets can get to the bottom of what is wrong with her, poor girl.
Sending lots of healing vibes Tali’s way xx


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

Smuge said:


> On our way home from the vets now, no cat with us.
> 
> They are going to do bloods (shaved neck means I will prob need to withdraw her from her first show, but had to be done) hopefully that shows something. If not they are going to have to do scans etc.
> 
> No idea how much scans will cost, if a lot hopefully petplan will pay it.


If it's any comfort I'm taking Harley to the supreme tomorrow with a bald neck. I emailed the GCCF veterinary officer who said 'shaved patches for veterinary reasons are acceptable'. 
Hope Tali gets better soon ♥


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

BritishBilbo said:


> If it's any comfort I'm taking Harley to the supreme tomorrow with a bald neck. I emailed the GCCF veterinary officer who said 'shaved patches for veterinary reasons are acceptable'.
> Hope Tali gets better soon ♥


She now has a shaved leg aswell, her show career is just going to need to wait until 2018. Getting her eating again is infinitely more important.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Matrod said:


> I'm sorry to hear she won't be home tonight  have they had any results back from the bloods yet?
> 
> Sending Tali heaps of positive vibes xx


Yea there is something in her blood results they didnt like much. Fluids tonight then more bloods and scans tomorrow.

Her breeder has been amazingly supportive as ever, love that lady.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Sorry she isn't coming home tonight, here's hoping for tomorrow


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Smuge said:


> Yea there is something in her blood results they didnt like much. Fluids tonight then more bloods and scans tomorrow


Have courage @Smuge My fingers are crossed that you have good news tomorrow.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh no I really didn’t expect to be reading this today. 

I assume they have ruled out her swallowing anything? Just thinking vomiting and not going to the loo?

Did they say what it was in her bloods they didn’t like? 

Sending tons of positive get well wishes her way and everything crossed she is home and better tomorrow.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Smuge said:


> Yea there is something in her blood results they didnt like much. Fluids tonight then more bloods and scans tomorrow.
> 
> Her breeder has been amazingly supportive as ever, love that lady.


Thinking of you both, stay strong for your gorgeous girl x


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Poor Tali, sending more vibes for her speedy recovery and hoping she will be home tomorrow x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Sorry, I've only just seen this .

Hoping that you will find out why Tali is under the weather quickly and that she'll soon be back home. Sending the gorgeous girl heaps of positive vibes.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

BritishBilbo said:


> If it's any comfort I'm taking Harley to the supreme tomorrow with a bald neck. I emailed the GCCF veterinary officer who said 'shaved patches for veterinary reasons are acceptable'.
> Hope Tali gets better soon ♥


You may get through vetting-in at a GCCF show with a bald area but the judges tend to emphasise that a show is a beauty contest and for that reason many judges will not give certificates to cats with bald patches. I hope Harley's judge is sympathetic.

I don't know how Persian judges react to shaved areas.

If the blood tests have shown a problem it was worth the shaved patches because it is much easier to treat if you know what you are dealing with.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Grace had a spay shave at her first and only GCCF show and wasn’t marked down at all...she won her classes and BOB before I removed her from the show.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Grace had a spay shave at her first and only GCCF show and wasn't marked down at all...she won her classes and BOB before I removed her from the show.


Spay shaves are often seen in a more forgiving light as it is understood what it is. But neck, leg or tummy shaves are usually there because the cat has been unwell and required treatment and as such tend to be viewed with a less forgiving eye.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She wont be going near the show at this point. Earlier I thought she would only be in and out of the vets after a blood test so vaguely wondered about still showing her

She will hopefully be long recovered by the time the show rolls round, but madam wont be going through the stress of a first show anytime soon even if her fur looks fine


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor Tali. Hope it's only something minor and easily treated.
Sending lots of positive vibes to you both


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Get well soon Tali. I think your dad is totally right to put off your show career till you are better xx


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Just caught up with the thread @Smuge. I'm so sorry to hear about Tali, she is such a lovely wee poppet I really hope it will all be over soon and Tali will be back home where she belongs. All the best to you and Tali, love and healing hugs.


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I hope tali feels better soon! It’s so awful not knowing what’s wrong I really sympathise. She’s in the best place though! Sending lots of love, I’m sure she will be back on her bed sticking her tounge out in no time! Xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2017)

How is tali today?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Good question. They said they would call between 9 and 10. I will ring at 10.01 if they dont


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hoping Tali feels a lot more like herself this morning after a night in the vets. Sending healing vibes to her xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Fingers crossed for good news this morning @Smuge


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Hope she has had a good night and is feeling brighter.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hope she's feeling much better today x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Good question. They said they would call between 9 and 10. I will ring at 10.01 if they dont


It's now 10.14. Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Topping up the positive vibes for Tali hope she is feeling better today and able to come home.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

A pic the vet posted on facebook last night









Had a call from a nurse a little while ago. They had her on fluids last night, seems comfortable.

They are going to offer her cooked chicken for her breakfast and I mentioned she seemed to like that hills ad stuff they gave me to try the other day. Though she hasnt really had much to eat yet

Nurse didnt discuss her tests or anything, will get a call from a vet in the next few hours about that. But she said Tali is comfortable and chatting away to her (she is no doubt screaming for us to come and take her home but i didnt point that out)

Still have no idea if she will be home today or not.

Tali sleeps at the end of the bed at my feet. Woke up and notoced she wasnt there about 6 times during the night


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh golly so still waiting to talk to the vet and find out what is going on then  The fluids will help Tali feel more chipper. I hope you get to bring her home soon.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Oh golly so still waiting to talk to the vet and find out what is going on then  The fluids will help Tali feel more chipper. I hope you get to bring her home soon.


They were going to do a second set of bloods and scans in the morning so they may not know yet. But yea I admit I expected the call to be from the vet.

Ita a good practice though and they have a full hospital inhouse so she is being treated by her own vets, not farmed out to some out of hours practice (well they are everyone elses out of hours practice)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope the results are OK and she will be home soon. All the waiting is so frustrating, you don't know what to do with yourself.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

She looks as gorgeous as ever.
Keeping my fingers crossed the results are good and you can bring her home soon


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

They have ruled out the really horrible things like fiv etc. I didnt think she had anything like that, but nice to be sure


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw I love her FB photo, bless her! Fingers crossed she is well enough to come home to you today xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Smuge said:


> They were going to do a second set of bloods and scans in the morning so they may not know yet. But yea I admit I expected the call to be from the vet.


Having a practice that does their own out of hours is a god send I must say. I expect they want to see if a night on fluids has made any change to her blood results. Agonising for you though Smuge xx


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Just caught up with this thread, so sorry to hear she is still at the vets  at least you know she is in safe hands and hopefully you will find out what’s going on soon x


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tali wont be home today, but she did make some progress and might be home tomorrow.

Another day on fluids and the drip will be good for her.

They would have been even more worried about her if she had lost a lot of weight recently. But because I was able to convince her to eat some of her fav catsticks she seems to have got just about enough from those treats to keep her strength.

They did want to do some more blood tests but she doesnt like strangers holding her still and got upset and he is reluctant to sedate her again especially as she has perked up a bit. Her tests from last night have been sent to a specialist for examination but its closed over the weekend

Really appreciate all of your kind words. Her breeder has been amazingly supportive aswell.

If this had to happen im glad its happening now, not when her baby brother arrives in a few weeks. She should be back to normal and ready to mother him by then. Thankfully because I have good insurance money hasnt been a worry and they have been able to test for everything under the sun and we know she doesnt have anything contagious or anything like that


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2017)

Smuge said:


> A pic the vet posted on facebook last night
> View attachment 330876
> 
> 
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwww little injured soldier

Hopefully all this will be over real soon


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Just read this whole thread and I'm so sorry Tali's poorly @Smuge ..it must be so worrying for you, thinking of you both lots x


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Look who is home


























She was absolutely hysterical when I picked her up, I could hear her howling from the other end of the surgery and this continued the whole way home. Seeing me didnt settle her at all.

But she calmed down once we brought her home. Though we havent let her out of our bedroom yet


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Welcome home fluffy one, hope you're feeling better. Now would be a good time to get daddy wrapped around your little finger, (well claw), as you know he's not going to be able to resist any of your wishes at the moment.


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

So happy to see Tali home! She looks happy to be back with you. Is Tali feeling better now? Did they figure out what was wrong? I bet you are glad to have the little cuddle monster back, give her floof from me!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely to see Tali is home, I do hope she is feeling much better x


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yay for Tali being home, I bet you're so relieved


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww so lovely to see Tali is home & feeling much better I hope.
She looks happy to be home, cute floofy monster xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lovely to see her back home, bet she's overjoyed! Hope she's feeling better now.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Glad she is home again now.


----------



## Eilidh (Oct 2, 2017)

Have only just caught up with this. Hope Tali, will pull through and be okay. Sending love your way.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Fabulous Tali. You look great. Now get your list of demands in. Make Daddy PAY to get back into your good books


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you everyone. Feeling better and starting to use the toilet again, but not back to normal yet

Still not really showing much interest in her normal food but had had a few treats since she came home and has developed a taste for lick e lix while at the vets, she ate a full one of those as soon as I put it down earlier

She is very glad to be reunited with her basket

































It was very upsetting when I picked her up. Have never seen her in such a state, she literally cried herself hoarse on the way home but thankfully quickly settled down when we got home


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor Tali sounds as though she wasn't a happy girl at the vets,so pleased to read that she is back home.
Are you any further forward in knowing what the problem was/is.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh Tali, What a worry. 

So glad she is home but i do wish she would eat for you. 

Did the vets say anything about the bloods and what they thought it may be?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Oh Tali, What a worry.
> 
> So glad she is home but i do wish she would eat for you.
> 
> Did the vets say anything about the bloods and what they thought it may be?


Will have a better idea when the results come back from a specialist lab tomorrow. Annoyingly was closed all weekend


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I am so pleased to see that Tali is back home and I hope you get some positive news tomorrow xx


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Smuge said:


> Will have a better idea when the results come back from a specialist lab tomorrow. Annoyingly was closed all weekend


I hope the news is good x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to see she's back home, hopefully, she will soon settle and feel better.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So glad that Tali is back home. All fingers and paws crossed for the vet results.


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

Poor baby girl, so hard when we can't explain that we are doing our best for them. Much cuddling required. Keep us posted on the blood results, everything crossed xx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

God I missed this sight










Though somewhat concerning... my OH went to bed before me and took Tali with her. After a while Tali was meowing and scatching the door (she has never done this in her life) to get out and woke my OH up and insisted on going to the living room. We werent sure if she wanted me, her stuff or her main literbox. It was very unusual, Tali has always been closer to me because my OH was away from home for the first week we had her, but this was very unusual.

I am now in bed and Tali is happily asleep at my feet. She may well want out in an hour, but I suspect she wont.

Poor girl, she had has such a bad week. You all would have been horrified if you had seen the hysteria she worked herself up into when I picked her up (I hope she wasnt like that for the whole weekend) her meow literally sounds different, I think she howled so much she hurt her throat - which wont make getting her to eat any easier.

On an interesting but less serious note? I can totally see why cats react so badly when another cat comes home from the vet. Even I can tell tali smells different. She normally smells vaguely of shampoo and talc, even a long time after a bath. Today she smells.... wrong

She wolfed down a catstick when I brought her to bed and she enjoyed the lick e lix (not a treat I was aware of but she ate them for the vet) my OH gave her earlier so much we gave her a second one. The vet says she had a little chicken earlier aswell. Her diet remains far from ideal and she still isnt really interested in her normal food but whilst treats wont do her much in the long run im pleased she is at least eating something. On friday morning we literally held her still and put a syringe in her mouth


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I noticed the shop at the end of my road sells the pate food in a gold can and the sheba pate. She likes the yogurty licky e lix treats and loved the texture of the hills (i dont have anymore) 

I know these arent the best brands, but I might go buy one of each in the morning and see if she will try it.

She still isnt even interested in her RC Persian dry. Yes yes, I know RC and dry food in general is a touchy subject on PF - but its her absolute favourite food and she usually only gets very small amounts of it and only at night. The fact she has a large bowl out at all times but consistenty ignores it continues to concern me.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Could it be that if she has a sore throat, the dry is hurting it on the way down? Dry once it's been broken up can be quite sharp, which you'll probably know from stepping on bits she's left on the floor! I think if she'll eat the wet then give it to her. At this moment, quality doesn't matter, you just need to fill her tummy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

Stuff best brands, if she will eat it give it to her.
Even the shitty foods have everything in it she needs really - enough at least


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gormet gold is going down quite well. Didnt eat loads, but spent a good two mins licking away at it










When I do get her eating again I think we will stick with a pate and will probably try getting the new kitten to eat it aswell

Though I recently bought Felix in bulk and have enough for months. I suppose I could give it to a rescue

Off to the vets for the followup appointment now


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Try mashing the pate down with some warm water or if you have chicken stock from cooking her chicken I would use that to get it more tasty.

Hope the vet visit goes ok


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

I hope the vets is going well and she's feeling a bit better today. I found when Fry was poorly mashing his food into a paste and adding a bit of boiled water to it worked well. That way it was pretty much a liquid and because he wasn't keen on chewing at the time, he was still getting the benefits of the food even if he was just basically drinking it.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Results arent back yet, we will be back again at the end of the week.

She lost weight for the first time over the weekend while on the drip at the vets, 200g. Personally I think the way staying seemed to traumatise her probably didnt help.

They may want more bloods and scans at some point, though this would probably be a day procedure. After seeing how badly she reacted to being admitted I would be relucant to do it again unless absolutely neccisssry

Now just waiting to hear the results and feeding her as much as we can of anything she will eat. Probably going to try her on different foods at each neal for a few days as the smell of new foods really seems to attract her.

They said she is still very unwell, hopefully we make some progress this week


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Do they have any idea what is wrong with Tali?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Do they have any idea what is wrong with Tali?


She has a low white blood cell count so she may have been fighting an infection (possibly a uri or even cat flu) for a while despite a lack of clinical signs. This put her off eating a bit (she may have had a sore throat) which lead to a bad case of constipation, which put her off eating completly, which made it even harder to fight the illness.

That is one theory. It could be something more unlikely but more sinister, the outside lab will give a better impression.

Aside from lack of eating? Her behaviour never really changed much and throughout three vet appointments she never even had a temperature. Its all very odd.

Its nothing to do with her breed or anything like that, shes just sick :/


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Hope you get some answers very soon, such a worry


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hope they manage to figure out what is wrong with Tali.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

To be honest the whole thing has made me slighty dread the new kitten arriving in a few weeks. Keep thinking what if they are both always sick, how will we cope etc.

But I know thats not fair and it doesnt reflect my experience with Tali at all. Just feeling so worried about her and down in the dumps over all this


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

Keeping my fingers crossed for Tali, hope they can figure out whats wrong soon and get her healthy again. She and you have been in my thoughts a lot the last few days, all our love and support to you both.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Smuge said:


> To be honest the whole thing has made me slighty dread the new kitten arriving in a few weeks. Keep thinking what if they are both always sick, how will we cope etc.
> 
> But I know thats not fair and it doesnt reflect my experience with Tali at all. Just feeling so worried about her and down in the dumps over all this


I really feel for you. Its so awful to see them poorly and even worse when you don't know what you are dealing with. Hopefully this is just a little blip and Tali and the new kitten will both be fine.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a worry, I hope you get some answers very soon. Big hug Tali xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

I would be feeling the same.
I don't know what to advise but I am sorry you are all going through this
Wish her well soon and hopefully it isn't that she will always be unwell and I hope she picks up nicely before ash arrives! Sending positivity your way. Cuddles to Tali 
Very hard


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Goodness @Smuge this has been a bit of a rocky journey so far hasn't it. I was hoping you'd get some definitive news today so at least you had something to work on. Being left in limbo is a horrible experience.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear you're still in the dark about what could be the matter with Tali.
Sending you both lots of positive vibes


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Goodness @Smuge this has been a bit of a rocky journey so far hasn't it. I was hoping you'd get some definitive news today so at least you had something to work on. Being left in limbo is a horrible experience.


Yea its horrible  and as I said earlier even though its not a breed issue or anything like that its making me nervous about the new boy who is almost ready to come home. But thats just paranoia from stressing about this, keep thinking about what if we are really unlucky and have two unwell cats and what if its because of me not looking after them well or what if we cant cope.

But I know im just thinking that because I am sad. Until this Tali has been the picture of health and when we pick up that little grumpy ball of (short) fluff I know we will fall head over heels with him just like we did with Tali.

On the brightside she did eat a little bit of dry when we were asleep last night, had a couple of teaspoons of the gormet gold this morning, had a catstick covered in laxative when we got home from the vet and had a sachet of lick e lix while we had lunch - she literally licked the bowl clean. so she is starting to eat again even if its a long way from the balanced kitten diet she should be eating. Luckily Tali has always been very big for her age and is a solid, very strong kitten so losing that weight has made very little difference.

Im thinking of giving her hills tonight for tea, then the sheba I bought to try in the morning then back to the gormet gold this time tomorrow. I know convential wisdom especially with Persians is to avoid changing up her diet, but when she is given a new food she seems to be intestered in it. When I bought the a/d last Thursday she downed half a can in one go and she was very interested in the gormet gold today when I first put it down

I was having a bit of leftover gammon for my lunch today and she ran off with a chunk of thst aswell, even though I suspect she found it a bit salty for her taste.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hopefully it's just a blip and her not eating is simply down to a sore tummy with being constipated. Keeping get everything crossed that you have answers soon


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

On the brightside, aside from friday when she was admitted for days, aside from not eating and being more sleepy, she has pretty much been herself. Its not like shes sitting hiding under the sofa all day










"Dad - I swear to god, if that woman puts that thing up my bum one more time and says I still don't have a temperature? Someone is going to get scratched in their sleep"


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I feel for you both, it's horrible when they're ill & even more so when you don't know why. Hope you don't have to wait too long for the results.

None of this is because you haven't looked after her well & you will cope, chin up @Smuge x


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2017)

Oh stop it it's not because of you , you are a great dad and will be to add too. It's really unlucky she is unwell. You are clearly caring for her just right
It's good she is eating and looking well in herself


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

The bill is already bloody horrific and there could be more tests in the future, but thankfully it should be petplans problem not mine. We have never claimed for anything (from any insurance actually) so it should be fine.

My vet are more than happy to bill petplan directly and they are handling all of the paperwork, I just had to sign a form and pay them my excess. I deeply appreciated that


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Smuge said:


> The bill is already bloody horrific and there could be more tests in the future, but thankfully it should be petplans problem not mine. We have never claimed for anything (from any insurance actually) so it should be fine.
> 
> My vet are more than happy to bill petplan directly and they are handling all of the paperwork, I just had to sign a form and pay them my excess. I deeply appreciated that


Petplan are excellent in that the vet can submit the bills directly.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I've just caught up with all of this saga! Sorry I haven't been around to support you. My word Tali you have been through an ordeal, your poor parents must have a few extra grey hairs by now.
@Smuge you are amazingly devoted to Tali, she is so lucky to have you as a slave. Chin up

Sending lots of positive vibes from all at ewelsh


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I've just caught up with all of this saga! Sorry I haven't been around to support you. My word Tali you have been through an ordeal, your poor parents must have a few extra grey hairs by now.
> @Smuge you are amazingly devoted to Tali, she is so lucky to have you as a slave. Chin up
> 
> Sending lots of positive vibes from all at ewelsh


Hmmm my better half is 26 so if she has a few new grey hairs I suspect I will have to help stop yet another Tali related flood of tears 

But seriously, thank you very much for such a kind post. I deeply appreciate it and all the support you folks have given me. Its been a horrible week, the kindness I have recieved on PF and from her breeder has meant a lot.

I havent really done much to be honest. Though I am glad I took her to the vets for a third time on friday despite already spending £60 that week to be told (twice) that clinically there were no signs of any problems with Tali and to keep an eye on her. And whilst it is frustrating we didnt see the real issues earlier, the vet wasnt wrong, they only found problems after scans and blood tests.

I could easily have said she is just going through an awkward phase and left it a while longer before going back yet again


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm sure its nothing that you have caused or could have prevented @Smuge unfortunately cats do just get poorly sometimes, often you will have absolutely no idea where it came from. The most important thing is to keep her eating so if you have to fall back on stuff you'd not normally go for, then that is what has to happen. Has Tali pooped yet?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> I'm sure its nothing that you have caused or could have prevented @Smuge unfortunately cats do just get poorly sometimes, often you will have absolutely no idea where it came from.
> Has Tali pooped yet?


Oh I know your right, just cant help beating myself up at the moment.

Not today, but even before we gave her laxatives, she did do one about 20 mins after I brought her home yesterday. Before that She did one at the vets on Saturday morning which was the first since wednesdsy. The one at the vets was horrible and hard, yesterday was a little on the soft side, which is what she was doing early in the week before she got constipated, she was eating a little more normally at that point aswell so I took it as a good sign


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sorry. Haven't read everything as I keep losing concentration. Do we still not know what's wrong with her? Remember most of the vets in your area won't ge small animal vets, so it would be worth seeking out of who specialises specifically. Do they know what's going on yet? Lastly, you know where I am If you need a chat


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

carly87 said:


> Sorry. Haven't read everything as I keep losing concentration. Do we still not know what's wrong with her? Remember most of the vets in your area won't ge small animal vets, so it would be worth seeking out of who specialises specifically. Do they know what's going on yet? Lastly, you know where I am If you need a chat


My vet is a specialised hospital most the other vets in the area use for surgeries, referals etc, she is in good hands. They are not the cheapest or closet option, but I thought I would appreciate them if I ever got in a situation like this.

They think they know, but will have a better idea when her tests come back from the blood lab. She only had them taken on Friday evening and they closed all weekend. I will let you know.

Basically I think she was quietly fighting an infection, which put her off her food, which made her quite badly constipated, which made her eat even less, which made fighting the infection even harder. If we can get her eating again that should help everything.

Though in much rarer cases (especially for a kitten) it could be something more sinister, which is why they sent the bloods off for more checks.

The thread is a mess, wouldnt suggest anyone should read it all. we have had lots of ups and downs


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear Tali has not been well. I hope her appetite continues to improve. I hope the bloods shed more light on what has been going on.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

PetloverJo said:


> So sorry to hear Tali has not been well. I hope her appetite continues to improve. I hope the bloods shed more light on what has been going on.


Thanks 

The best case scenario is that the bloods show nothing. Then we let the antibiotics do their job and make she she is eating and all should be well.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm glad that tali is back home. 
When Luna was poorly she lived on lik-e-lix (great for hiding meds in!) and tiny amounts of commercial raw  anything is better than nothing 

I hope the results come back clear and the little madam is soon on the mend x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad you don’t have any definite diagnosis yet. I agree with the others that sometimes they do just get infections and you never really know what’s caused it. 

Hoping this is the case for Tali.

Glad to hear she is showing more interest in food and I am a believer that anything is better than nothing when they are unwell. 

It’s good to have a few things they like as a back up for situations like this. 

Everything crossed for some good news in the next few days xx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She utterly ignored the hills I put out at tea, but has had some more lick e lix










She will no doubt have another cat stick before bed aswell. Still wish she would eat solid food (she did have a little of the gormet gold for breakfast and at least tried some dry while I was sleeping last night)

She also did a poo earlier and another a few mins ago- if you had told me a week ago this would be a cause for celebration I would have questioned your sanity


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Ok I can now say with some certainty that the constipation is no longer an issue infact we have now headed in the other direction (for the first time ever) which while messy is less concerning in terms of diet etc

Having said that? I will ring the vets in the morning and ask if I can ditch the laxatives. I just had to cut out several inches of tail hair.

After having her neck and leg shaved in the vet and her bum, back legs and tail scissored by me? Its safe to say Tali isnt quite in show shape even if she was feeling in top condition tomorrow lol


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She had a few mouthfulls of dry overnight, that is a few mouthfulls more than she had over the last week.

After I brush her in the mornings I always give her a few dreamies. These have sat ignored all day for the last week, she had 5 today.

She then licked at a very very small amoubt of gormet gold and had a full lick e lix.

Still not ideal, but a few very small victories I suppose.

Constipation is very much no longer an issue, we have now gone a considerable distance in the other direction. I will never complain about her litterbox again when she goes back to normal.

I dont think she is feeling very well today though, just sitting by her water bowl. I suspect she has an upset stomach


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Poor Tali she is having a rough time of it,paws crossed her appetite returns to normal soon .
Topping up the PF positive vibes.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Smuge said:


> I dont think she is feeling very well today though, just sitting by her water bowl.


Oh dear that's not good at all. Have you heard from the vet today?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tigermoon said:


> Oh dear that's not good at all. Have you heard from the vet today?


Thursday.

She has diarrhea and doesnt like being picked up to be cleaned afterwards. I think she just has quite an upset stomach, she has still been eating and drinking today though. Hoping she will perk up later, she is now asleep in her basket


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Aw poor Tali, hope she's feeling lots better really soon.


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I just caught up with this thread. I hope Tali feels better soon - try not to beat yourself up, cats get sick, there's nothing you can do about it, it's clear that you dote on her.

One thing I can recommend is a really soft pate type food that is very similar in texture to the Hills AD - Almo Nature Daily Menu. You can get it from zooplus in 85g tins and it's very reasonable with lots of flavours - make sure you go for the Mousse one, the chunks version isn't very good at all. I've put the link below:

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/canned_cat_food_pouches/almo_nature/daily_menu/434005

I do have a few spare tins (my two have gone of it at the moment....), so happy to pop a couple of tins in the post for you to try, just PM me and I'll post them tomorrow


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is her tummy big lovely? And have you tried the hairball treatment I suggested? Really won't hurt her to have apatt of butter even in heer current contidion.]


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

carly87 said:


> Is her tummy big lovely? And have you tried the hairball treatment I suggested? Really won't hurt her to have apatt of butter even in heer current contidion.]


I didn't try that yet, she got taken into the vets for 3 days the next morning  but I am willing to give anything a go at this point.

It looks normal to me, I suspect the current diarrhea etc is just a result of the laxatives she was given for the past two days (not today) now the constipation is gone, I am hopeful that when her tummy settles down she might feel a little more like herself


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Poor Tali, I do hope she picks up soon. xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Steamed fish with tspful of mashed pumpkin may help settle her stomach. No doubt it's feeling very acidy now. You can always mix lick e lick in it to encourage her.

Poor Tali I hope she feels better soon. xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Poor Tali I’m really not a fan of laxatives as I do think natural pumpkin is just as good - every time I have used hairball treats or paste (or laxative) they have given mine dire rear. 

I hope it’s that causing the tummy ache and she’s prob feeling sick if she’s tried to clean herself.

Applaws do a sachet and a tin of chix with pumpkin which I tend to keep on hand just in case.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Poor Tali. Topping up the pf vibes


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Anyone would feel off colour after laxatives, poor Tali


Sending lots of love


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Really appreciate the suggestions, but solid foods of any form is very much a challenge right now.

I ordered a feliway plug yesterday and it just arrived. Have now plugged it in, im not sure if it will do any good but im willing to give it a try


Shes currently munching away on yet another lick e lix and has been drinking plenty of water, I think she is already feeling better and suspect it was just the laxative upsetting her earlier. She hasnt had any more since yesterday

A small cynical part of me wonders if she is just being stubborn lol she would volunteer to have a bath if she knew it would get her a catstick, but she usually only gets one per day when we go to bed at night. I have been shovelling them down her throat (to a great many purrs!) over the last few days


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor baby. Listen to @carly87 .


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Tali had a really good night, she played for the first time in a week. Nothing dramatic but she batted a ball around the kitchen for a while

Then made us chase her around ( its a game and an annoying habit we let her get into) the living room when we wanted to get her ready for bed. Recently we have just lifted her from her basket, which was very unusual

She just spent much more time out and about, climbing around the shelves etc and was less sleepy than she has been recently.

Hope this is something we can build on tomorrow


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Do hope this is the start of a recovery


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Fingers crossed this means she's well on her way to recovery


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Trying her on a bit of raw mince today. She had some as a young kitten but I have never given her any.

She doesn't seem fussed so far, but im not going to offer her anything else for a while. She has had plenty (of junk food) to eat over the past few days. Now that she has something in her tummy it may be time to start being firmer


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Have you ever tried any of the food toppers? I used the thrive one once when I had a fussy stage here (it's basically the Thrive treats in a powder type form. I used this one:










Worked a treat, sprinkle a little bit on top of the food and encouraged eating the rest.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She just doesn't want to eat solid foods at all sadly. The mince has been ignored. I poured some lick e lix over it, she licked that off and left the mince!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I have tried about 6 different cat foods recently. Plus hills and even raw mince.

Guess what she has just stuck her face in? Bloody felix


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Smuge said:


> I have tried about 6 different cat foods recently. Plus hills and even raw mince.
> 
> Guess what she has just stuck her face in? Bloody felix


If she'll eat it, roll with it! Any food, even crap food, is better than no food  *hugs*


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Jesthar said:


> If she'll eat it, roll with it! Any food, even crap food, is better than no food  *hugs*


Oh yes  but all this is because she wont eat her felix and chicken


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Smuge said:


> Oh yes  but all this is because she wont eat her felix and chicken


Give in gracefully. We have five kids and two grandkids...we learnt our lessons....

Garfy is happy with Royal Canin and so be it...rather that then having him being underweight...which he often is when sick with URI. That and Felix treats!!! As he likes no others....So roll with it...


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She just had her first normal (solid) trip to the toilet in about 2 weeks. If you told me 2 weeks ago that would excite me I would have questioned your sanity.

She lost over 200g between Friday and Sunday but I would be shocked if she hasnt gained some weight this week


We are going back to the vets tomorrow and they should have her blood results.

If the results come back without showing anything hopefully we will finally be on the home stretch

I am going to ask tomorrow if they they will give her some appetite tablets. They mentioned on Monday that could be an option

When I took Tali to the vets when she first started looking under the weather I bought her a laser, she had one when she first came home and loved it but it broke. But she never showed even the slighest interest in playing with this one.... but she just spent the last five mins sprinting around the kitchen trying to pounce on the dot


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Sounds lovely like she is well on the road. Remember a lot of fluid is lot at first. Can you add a bit of salmon oil into her food...just a thought x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hurrah for a poo!!!

B****y felix is better than b****y nothing lol!!! Keep buying it til she's back to 100%

You could always ask the vets about the vit b injection rather than appetite stimulants - this gives them more energy and the side effect usually is incresed appetite. Sometimes vets are happier giving this than the stimulants.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Hurrah for a poo!!!
> 
> B****y felix is better than b****y nothing lol!!! Keep buying it til she's back to 100%
> 
> You could always ask the vets about the vit b injection rather than appetite stimulants - this gives them more energy and the side effect usually is incresed appetite. Sometimes vets are happier giving this than the stimulants.


Felix is her normal food. Going off that has caused all these issues.

Is that the b12 injection? I asked about that but they said it was old fashioned


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Felix is her normal food. Going off that has caused all these issues.
> 
> Is that the b12 injection? I asked about that but they said it was old fashioned


Might be old fashioned, but if it works?!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Might be old fashioned, but if it works?!


They said they prefer the tablets.

I dont know enough about either to have a preference


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Poor Tali. She (and you and your other half) have definitely been through it these last couple of weeks. Have got everything crossed that the vet results are good. Are you having a solid poo celebration?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> . Are you having a solid poo celebration?


Sadly tesco didnt have any cards for that in stock


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/pet-advice/how-does-vitamin-b12-help-cats.html

I have seen it work for myself in our previous cat who had cancer of the intestines. We gave it to him every couple of weeks and it definitely improved his energy levels for a few days and noticeably his appetite increased too.

It is not always on the vets list of options but ours is always willing to give it if I ask for it - as it does no harm - if the cat doesn't need it they simply excrete it through urine.

My vet will only prescribe appetite stimulants such as mirtazapine if absolutely necessary as it does have possible side effects such as vocalization, vomiting, ataxia, restlessness and tremors.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Pretty sure I've seen some sort of card with 'A Guide to Poo' on them! I'm talking like 10+ years ago mind. So I accept your excuse to not hold a party!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Personally, I think the B12 more 'natural' n less likely to be harmful as opposed to the appetite stimulant.
It helped my ibd cat; currently my friend's dog, who also has IBD, seems to be benefitting from it

It just seems like some practitioners nowadays ( vets,medics) are all gung ho for newer treatments even when the old fashioned, gentler methods remain effective


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Time to get this damn kitten eating. There is bound to be something here she will eat










She has never tried any of this before.

We are heading to the vets for follow up appointment and reults in about an hour. I pray to god they are happy with her progress and dont wabt to run more tests


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

That is quite the hamper! Hope it works


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Rufus15 said:


> That is quite the hamper! Hope it works


Its basically one of everything pets at home had lol

Annoyingly the pate her breeder suggested trying was discountinued last week

Have tried the applaws mouse first. I suspect under normal circumstances she would love it


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Awww you love her a lot  good luck at the Vets xx


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

How's Madam doing after her trip to the vet?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> How's Madam doing after her trip to the vet?


On our way home now.

The bloods still showed the same low white blood cell count that the inhouse tests flagged up. However they also pointed to signs of infection rather than a tumour, bone problems or anything else much more sinister that was a possible cause.

The vet would prefer to run another set of bloods to check the white blood cell count, but Tali has never tolerated bloods without sedation and the vet would prefer not to knock her out again if she can avoid it.

As Tali is showing signs of improvement we have decided to leave the bloods for the time being. We tried to do some with my OH and I holding her still rather than strange nurses she didnt know, we very nearly managed it but she panicked at the very last moment.

She lost quite a lot of weight over the weekend. Her new junk food diet was able to reverse this, she managed to gain a handful of grams but it was basically a maintain - which was still welcome news

The lack of solid food remains a worry, but the improvenent in weight, toileting and general behaviour are all good signs. The vet suspects she will start trying some solid food in the near future.

We havent tried any appetite tablets because the side effects are not all harmless so again the vet doesnt want to push too hard while Tali is showing signs of improvement

I need to keep a food diary for the next week or so then give her a call


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Fingers crossed for you. It must be so frustrating not really knowing what is wrong with Tali. Hope that madam starts to eat her food soon.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> On our way home now.
> 
> The bloods still showed the same low white blood cell count that the inhouse tests flagged up. However they also pointed to signs of infection rather than a tumour, bone problems or anything else much more sisiter that was a possible cause.
> 
> ...


Cool, overall that sounds relatively positive, especially as she is showing interest in food, pooping etc. It's a shame bloods aren't straight forward, but best not to stress her out unless it proves necessary, bless her. Do you think she's potentially just being a fussy bum now after getting all those treats to tempt her? Also, have you tried goats milk as a bit of a bulker upper? A food diary is an excellent idea. We had a chart on the fridge whenever ours have been poorly or seeming a little off there food.

Fingers crossed it's a turning point for her so that you will only have the "joys" of the new baby to contend with.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> Fingers crossed for you. It must be so frustrating not really knowing what is wrong with Tali. Hope that madam starts to eat her food soon.


Even though she has never really had any visable signs of it the best theory is still a URI kicked this off.

She started on antibiotics a week ago, so unlless she has an incredibly bad infection she should be long recovered by the time Ash comes home in early december


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

From the selection of foods available I hope you find something that will tempt Tali!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

If a URI has been the source of the infection then probably her sense of smell is still being affected which will spoil her appetite. Can you remind me, did you already try her with small amounts of strong smelling foods such as sardines in tomato sauce? 

Is Tali considered to have moderate brachycephaly, not severe?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad to hear the vets didn't think it was anything sinister.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

chillminx said:


> If a URI has been the source of the infection then probably her sense of smell is still being affected which will spoil her appetite. Can you remind me, did you already try her with small amounts of strong smelling foods such as sardines in tomato sauce?
> 
> Is Tali considered to have moderate brachycephaly, not severe?


Moderate, very much so. Her line whilst very sucessful in shows is bred for loving pets, not unhealthy show trends.

Yea we have tried a lot of things, often she will have one bite then decide she isnt fussed. Had a go at raw mince yesterday which got a lot of sniffing but not any tasting

She did just have a large slice of honey roast ham. Was meant to go on my pizza but she was very keen to have it

I think and pray that we are now on the home stretch and that one of these days she will just start eating.

It probably was a URI and that was why I brought her in for her first appointment, but she never showed any clinical signs of it besides being sleepy and soft poo. She has never even had a temperature. Very odd


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Just a thought - Is Tali still on antibiotics ? One of my previous cats, Eric , hardly ate whilst taking them although his appetite would improve as soon as the course finished.

Hoping that you can get her eating of her own accord really soon.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Forester said:


> Just a thought - Is Tali still on antibiotics ? One of my previous cats, Eric , hardly ate whilst taking them although his appetite would improve as soon as the course finished.
> 
> Hoping that you can get her eating of her own accord really soon.


She got an antibiotic jab rather than tablets, it should last for two weeks. She was off her food for a few days before getting the jab, but you are right that could be bothering her.

Though she had some anitobiotics after he spay and I dont remember her diet changing much.

The one bright side of all this is that Tali at 8 months is enormous for her sex, age and breed so she has been ok despite the weight loss. She has lost weight and has hardly eaten a full meal combined over the last week and a half but she is still 3.1kg. Thankfully it isnt a situation like poor Jasper who cant afford to lose weight

There isnt a lick of fat on her, shes is just a great size and very long. Her breeder was shocked by her size when I brought her round last month. Though her dad is big aswell.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have some thrive sardine and mackerel tins I could send? Only thing its not a pate, quite chunky fishy bits which I can testify to their smellyness.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Smuge said:


> She got an antibiotic jab rather than tablets, it should last for two weeks. She was off her food for a few days before getting the jab, but you are right that could be bothering her.
> 
> Though she had some anitobiotics after he spay and I dont remember her diet changing much.
> 
> ...


@Smudge Is your vet aware of how exactly little Tali has eaten over the last 10 days? I'm surprised that they don't appear to be particularly concerned. In your position I'd be asking for something which would stimulate her appetite and , if that did not work, I'd enquire whether assisted feeding might be appropriate.

Incidentally my cat who refused to eat with oral a/bs was even worse after the antibiotic jab. I wonder if Tali's poor appetite started because of an infection but has continued as a side effect of the a/bs.

Its not the best quality food out there but I have some JWB lamb pouches which I have no need of. If you'd like to try Tali with some of them you would be more than welcome.

Desperately hoping that she'll soon be eating heartily and will be back to her lively self.

ETA Have you tried pilchards? - for Tali , of course.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

So what was on the menu for tea this evening and did she eat any?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> So what was on the menu for tea this evening and did she eat any?


Applaws chicken mousse plus another slice of ham and some cooked chicken.

Though I had to go out all evening to visit my granny in hospital (its been a dreadful week) and am only heading home now, will be interested to see if she has had any. She had some ham earlier when I was making tea


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Applaws chicken mousse plus another slice of ham and some cooked chicken.
> 
> Though I had to go out all evening to visit my granny in hospital (its been a dreadful week) and am only heading home now, will be interested to see if she has had any. She had some ham earlier when I was making tea


Bless you, I really do feel for you and can emphathise with you. Tis a mare of a week.

Ooh hopefully that will have tantalised her taste buds. Fingers crossed


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Bless you, I really do feel for you and can emphathise with you. Tis a mare of a week.
> 
> Ooh hopefully that will have tantalised her taste buds. Fingers crossed


Thank you, I appreciate it

Nah she didnt touch it lol but she did let me handfeed her the entire slice of ham when I came in


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it
> 
> Nah she didnt touch it lol but she did let me handfeed her the entire slice of ham when I came in


Did you try handfeeding her the mousse? She just might eat her food that way.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Thank you, I appreciate it
> 
> Nah she didnt touch it lol but she did let me handfeed her the entire slice of ham when I came in


 Gutted. Although, eating the ham is good. I know it's a little grim but have you tried hand feeding the mousse? I did do that with Fry and after a couple of licks he would just eat it out the bowl himself.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I didnt really think about handfeeding the wet food, I will give that a go tomorrow

She ate most of another slice of ham, probably had about 2 and a half large slices of ham since tea


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> I didnt really think about handfeeding the wet food, I will give that a go tomorrow
> 
> She ate most of another slice of ham, probably had about 2 and a half large slices of ham since tea


It's a wee bit gross and the smell of cat food on your hand is difficult to wash off, but it might be worth a try. Good, it must be a relief that she is eating something.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> I have some thrive sardine and mackerel tins I could send? Only thing its not a pate, quite chunky fishy bits which I can testify to their smellyness.


Thank you for the kind offer but she doesnt really like fish, however I might take you up on it if she still doesn't make any progress in the next day or two I might take you up on it


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Forester said:


> @Smudge Is your vet aware of how exactly little Tali has eaten over the last 10 days? I'm surprised that they don't appear to be particularly concerned. In your position I'd be asking for something which would stimulate her appetite and , if that did not work, I'd enquire whether assisted feeding might be appropriate.
> 
> Incidentally my cat who refused to eat with oral a/bs was even worse after the antibiotic jab. I wonder if Tali's poor appetite started because of an infection but has continued as a side effect of the a/bs.
> 
> ...


She is aware and at the moment that is her biggest concern. However we managed to stall the waitloss over the last few days with treats etc. Though obviously we know that isnt a viable long term option either, but it reduced the urgency.

Thank you  though I bought a wide variety of new foods today so I will give those a try first

Im afraid I dont know what pilchards are


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Im afraid I dont know what pilchards are


They're little fish, you can get them in tins in the supermarket, a bit like sardines.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Just got round to catching up with this topic ---- sorry  Sad to learn that Tali has been so off colour for so long now.
Hope she gets her usual appetite back soon (I must admit that when I have to have antibiotics I can have lots of intestinal problems too )


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Woke up today to find her dry bowl empty









She only had a very small bowl, just enough to cover the bottom of the bowl. But this is still a hell of a lot of progress

Even better, she has spent the last few mins with her head in a plate of wet food









Lily's kitchen curious kitten chicken dinner (catchy name) she may be licking it more than eating it but she certainly had some!

(I also love the new bowls I bought her yesterday. I think they are supposed to be water saucers, but they are perfect for a Persian)


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey, what good news, hope she carries on


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Well this has certainly been a bit of a roller coaster ride for you @Smuge

If she continues to be a bit picky with the wet food you could try warming it. It smells awful but it does seem to encourage the cats. It helped Fern massively.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

So pleased to see her face smooshed into a bowl. Keep going Tali!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Excellent news!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

She also ate most of another slice of ham from my hand, have now mixed some of that and cooked chicken in with her wet and she has picked at it a little more. She has probably had about 1/4 of the tub, which may not sound a lot but its a lot better than one bite all day.

Its just one of the many types I bought yesterday but this seems quite a nice wet food










I also left her out another small bowl of raw mince. She gave it a sniff but she doesnt seem interested in raw at all. Didnt even try it the first time


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Yay! Fantastic news. Fingers crossed Tali will go back to normal food now


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

Very glad to hear Tali is eating a bit. I hope it continues in that direction!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe try warming the raw mince up a bit to release smell. Been following and glad to see she seems moreintrested in food


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Woohoo, definitely an improvement!!! I'm so pleased. Yup, I have tried the raw thing with these two and they politely told me where I could stick it.  Whatever makes her eat is the way forward. Jemma quite likes the Lilly's kitchen stuff but Jaffe is not so keen. Natures Menu Country Hunter, Chicken and Goose flavour makes them both go nuts. It's not a mousse but can be mushed up quite well and isn't chunky. Just thought I'd put that out there if you need and alternative.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounding very good, keep eating Tali. If she would like mousse, try this


----------



## Eleora (Sep 25, 2017)

Smuge said:


> She also ate most of another slice of ham from my hand, have now mixed some of that and cooked chicken in with her wet and she has picked at it a little more. She has probably had about 1/4 of the tub, which may not sound a lot but its a lot better than one bite all day.
> 
> Its just one of the many types I bought yesterday but this seems quite a nice wet food
> 
> ...


That is nice I tasted it.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Smuge said:


> Woke up today to find her dry bowl empty
> View attachment 331642
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^ BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Heading out to a concert now so she is being left on her own for the first time in a while, but im so happy with her progress. She is still bot 100% but im convinced eating will help that enourmously.

She has that little bit of dry overnight and had maybe 1/4 of a tub of wet food mixed with some ham and chicken through the day. She also had a couple of slices of ham from me on the sofa. She still had had a couple of sticks and some lick e lix aswell, but I have cut this back.

I hand fed her some ham and left out the rest of the wet before I headed out.

Im just thrilled and hope she keeps building on this. Dont want to get too carried away though, she suddenly started to eat last thursday and then spent the next 3 days in hospital. But we have obviously come a long way since then.

Her breeder has been so amazing, I have spoken to her every day since Tali got sick and she has been so suppportive. Felt bad about letting Tali get sick one night (not that it was my fault) and she told me she just wished all her kittens went to such a loving home. Ash is due to come home pretty literally this day next month, hopefully Tali will have long recovered by then and had plenty of time to destress ontop of that, but she has offered to keep Ash as long as I want if I think its needed. I know after 12/13 weeks the kittens are ideally with their new home so I really appreciated this offer, even though I hope to never need to take her up on it. I wouldnt have blamed her if she wanted to find a different home after Tali has been unwell.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

With such a loving, caring home waiting she would be a fool to change her mind about letting you have Ash. But it is good of her to offer to keep Ash a little longer should you and Tali need the extra time


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

We continue to make good progress.

She didnt eat much more of the wet when I went out last night but ate another slice of ham for me when I came in

Then she ate a much larger full bowl of dry last night. I put down half a tin of gormet gold pate for breakfast and she has had her head in that for the last few mins

Wouldnt say we are back to normal yet but we are well on the way


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Great to see that she is starting to eat 

I wonder if she might be more interested in the wet if you crushed a few of the dry biscuits over the top?


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Fabulous news. Keep at it little lady. Are you weighing her at home?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Fabulous news. Keep at it little lady. Are you weighing her at home?


Nah, but she is getting her picture taken with santa at the vets on wednesday, they said to just pop into any free room and put her on their scales while I am in.

Very proud, I gave her a full half tin (I admit its a small tin) about 11 and this is alls left










She also got a couple of treats for being very well behaved while we cut her claws

Love this sleepy little fluffball so much. Was horrible seeing her so unwell with no obvious way to help


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Nah, but she is getting her picture taken with santa at the vets on wednesday, they said to just pop into any free room and put her on their scales while I am in.
> 
> Very proud, I gave her a full half tin (I admit its a small tin) about 11 and this is alls left
> 
> ...


Aw look at her <3

NAsty looking bowl though

Well done Tali!

And I know how you feel very much, its horrible when they are poorly and you cant make it all better - looks like she is doing really well and very much on the up thoug


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Ah that's fair enough, just being nosey really. I think I was a little OCD with weighing when Fry lost weight.

Very cool that she's getting a photo with Santa. You should get it turned into a bauble for you tree! I am sooo happy she has been at the wet food again and she seems to have turned a corner. It is awful seeing your little fluff baby feel so unwell especially when they can't tell you what's wrong and you feel like you can't help them. She really does look so content there and still as stunning as ever


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Jaffe says you must be an excellent hooman because Tali get ham and he never gets ham and I am a wicked mummy because he doesn't get ham. He has his bags packed and wants to know if Tali will share her ham with him?


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Margot and Meg share Jaffe's views, though they say they have it worse than him because it's rubbish living with a vegetarian.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

(Is ham bad for cats?)

I had a word with Tali and she said that she would happily share if her mun loved her enough to buy the giant packs of ham. But alas, she has to make do with a mere 5 slices per pack!










But she did love seeing your pics! She says you are welcome to all of the raw mince we got her though


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Pavonine said:


> Margot and Meg share Jaffe's views, though they say they have it worse than him because it's rubbish living with a vegetarian.
> 
> View attachment 331756


Jaffe agrees you has it far worse as he gets roast chickens when he is a very very good boy....he definitely threating to run away from home though if he doesn't get some ham.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Jaffe agrees you has it far worse as he gets roast chickens when he is a very very good boy....he definitely threating to run away from home though if he doesn't get some ham.


Ah but has he tried gammon? gammon is my favourite and Tali tries her absolute best to steal it when mum makes it on sundays.

But the nasty humans worry its too salty for her and dont share

We have discussed it this week and Tali has been very clear that she likes her meat cooked! No raw for this lady


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> (Is ham bad for cats?)
> 
> I had a word with Tali and she said that she would happily share if her mun loved her enough to buy the giant packs of ham. But alas, she has to make do with a mere 5 slices per pack!
> 
> ...


No, he has politely told me what you can do with the mince...he has a mouth like a sailor that boy.

Erm, it's probably not the best thing for them but desperate times and treats is no biggy in my opinion.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Ah but has he tried gammon? gammon is my favourite and Tali tries her absolute best to steal it when mum makes it on sundays.
> 
> But the nasty humans worry its too salty for her and dont share
> 
> We have discussed it this week and Tali has been very clear that she likes her meat cooked! No raw for this lady


He would also like Gammon but mummy too worries it's too salty. He gets a nibble of Christmas ham each year but that's his lot. He has a thing for Spinach, Soured Cream, Vanilla Yoghurt and New York Cheesecake. I would like to point out he doesn't get these things but, they are the only things he begs for other than roast chicken and ham.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Now personally I think this is cruel. But after all this talking about ham with Jaffe and Meg, Tali decided it was time to check the ham hadn't been sabotaged by nasty vegan dogs


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Now personally I think this is cruel. But after all this talking about ham with Jaffe and Meg, Tali decided it was time to check the ham hadn't been sabotaged by nasty vegan dogs


rool:Hilarious surely that video should be sensored as it is basically porn for cats. I think you have fried Jaffes brain.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> He would also like Gammon but mummy too worries it's too salty. He gets a nibble of Christmas ham each year but that's his lot. He has a thing for Spinach, Soured Cream, Vanilla Yoghurt and New York Cheesecake. I would like to point out he doesn't get these things but, they are the only things he begs for other than roast chicken and ham.


Has he tried Greek yogurt? Jessie loves it


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Has he tried Greek yogurt? Jessie loves it


He has indeed because mummy is a sucker for a pretty face. To be honest he loves anything yoghurt it's just that he goes ape for vanilla. He could be fast asleep snoring his head off upstairs and as soon as he hears the yoghurt pot opening, he'll come thundering down the stairs like a little elephant.

A bit like me and bacon really...


----------



## Pavonine (Jul 20, 2017)

Meg is sulking after watching Tali get all the juicy ham and she gets none. She says I am a rubbish mummy and she doesn't want to talk to me right now because she's too upset.


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Pavonine said:


> Meg is sulking after watching Tali get all the juicy ham and she gets none. She says I am a rubbish mummy and she doesn't want to talk to me right now because she's too upset.
> 
> View attachment 331760


Poor baby girl having to live with a mean veggie.  Neglected and unloved. Don't worry, JafJaf will post you some roast chicken.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Pavonine said:


> Meg is sulking after watching Tali get all the juicy ham and she gets none. She says I am a rubbish mummy and she doesn't want to talk to me right now because she's too upset.
> 
> View attachment 331760


Poor Meg. She does look cheesed off


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I put out her tea and she just walked over and started eating. No begging, or bribary or trying to rub some on her teeth to tempt her with the taste. Such a relief, Tali has always been a grazer so its not unsual that she only eats a little then moves on










This gormet gold chicken has gone done well. Annoyingly I only bought 1 tin. The shop at the end of the road has a fish flavour but she doesnt really like fish


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

That is brilliant!!!!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Well @Smuge hopefully the corner has been turned now for Tali. Its such a worry when they are out of sorts, particularly when they won't eat, but fingers crossed it'll be onwards and upwards now


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

You have got to Google Simon's cat "hambush" this is the chaos in our house when trying to make a ham sandwich. Once you've watched it imagine this with 4 cats!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Gwen9244 said:


> You have got to Google Simon's cat "hambush" this is the chaos in our house when trying to make a ham sandwich. Once you've watched it imagine this with 4 cats!


Oh my goodness, I've not seen that one before!!! :Hilarious I can't imagine it with four!!! That's almost exactly what it's like when I get yoghurt out the fridge. The only difference being is that Jaffe crawls all over me and plays dead weight when I try to get him off me. Which is not easy with a fatty bombom monster like JafJaf.:Woot


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

@Gwen9244 I love simons cat, watched the hambush one earlier, so funny
Alfie (& Lady dog) both know when a ham packet is being opened.
I feel for you with four xx


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks again for all your support folks, it meant a lot. It was an awful few weeks but things really are looking up now


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

Smuge said:


> Thanks again for all your support folks, it meant a lot. It was an awful few weeks but things really are looking up now


So gorgeous!


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Thanks again for all your support folks, it meant a lot. It was an awful few weeks but things really are looking up now


Beautiful girl. I really am so pleased. You will have to keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Smuge said:


> Thanks again for all your support folks, it meant a lot. It was an awful few weeks but things really are looking up now


So pleased Tali is eating & feeling better.
She's such a gorgeous floofy girl, you're a wonderful cat slave xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So pleased Tali is getting her appetite back.

Keep the pictures coming she's gorgeous.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

I waited weeks for this sight










Wish I had bought more than one of that flavour



PetloverJo said:


> So pleased Tali is getting her appetite back.
> 
> Keep the pictures coming she's gorgeous.


Aw thank you so much. she honestly even looks so much more healthy now than she did even a couple of days ago.

Her first show was supposed to be next week, shes probably going to be well enough for it, but she doesnt need the stress. Theres always more shows.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

Smuge said:


> This gormet gold chicken has gone done well. Annoyingly I only bought 1 tin.


You do realise that if you buy more tins, she will decide the chicken flavour is no longer acceptable? 

Glad she has found her appetite again, she is looking much better as well.


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

AmsMam said:


> You do realise that if you buy more tins, she will decide the chicken flavour is no longer acceptable?
> 
> Glad she has found her appetite again, she is looking much better as well.


I would expect nothing else!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

So, so pleased she's on the mend. You're right to hold off on showing her, as you say there are more shows. Hopefully now she's back into eating, she keeps going!


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

That's great news


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Really glad she is eating again and getting back to old Tali


----------



## Chellacat (Apr 28, 2017)

So pleased to see Tali getting back to her old self, you must be so relieved! You have taken such great care of her, no cat could ask for a better slave!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Is she eating the LK you got off Amazon or has she moved to a different food?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Is she eating the LK you got off Amazon or has she moved to a different food?


She is eating gormet gold pate at the moment, though she ate some of the LK the other day which I suspect is a better food so I bought some of that today


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Great news, Tali looks so much better and brighter. Couldn't be happier :Happy


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

How is madam today?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> How is madam today?


Good  she continues to make great progress.

She had two full tins of gourmet gold yesterday and had another today. Though I have run out and the local shop was out of stock.

She will have to make do tomorrow til I have a chance to get some more from pets at home. The lily's kitchen stuff should turn up at some point aswell


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Really pleased to hear she is making such good progress. 

Do you think she's over whatever it was now?

The moral to the tale for all of us - keep a variety of favourite foods to tempt in the event of a crisis!!


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Really pleased to hear she is making such good progress.
> 
> Do you think she's over whatever it was now?
> 
> The moral to the tale for all of us - keep a variety of favourite foods to tempt in the event of a crisis!!


I would like to think she is almost over it now. But until the day she got admitted to hospital there were very few surface signs, so I suppose I am feeling cautious.


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

So glad to hear that Tali is on the mend. Tali needs to build her strength up with the impending arrival of her baby brother


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Good  she continues to make great progress.
> 
> She had two full tins of gourmet gold yesterday and had another today. Though I have run out and the local shop was out of stock.
> 
> She will have to make do tomorrow til I have a chance to get some more from pets at home. The lily's kitchen stuff should turn up at some point aswell


Excellent. I'm really glad she is eating properly again. Is she still getting the odd slice of ham to cheer her up or has the gravy train left the station?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Mummy of Jaffe Joffer said:


> Excellent. I'm really glad she is eating properly again. Is she still getting the odd slice of ham to cheer her up or has the gravy train left the station?


Nah she is mostly back on a catfood diet now. Will be interested to see what she weighs on Wednesday

She will get some ham every now and then though, hard to say no to this face


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> So glad to hear that Tali is on the mend. Tali needs to build her strength up with the impending arrival of her baby brother


 yup. I am confident that she will be long recovered a month from now.

I will get her a checkup in a few weeks just to make sure she doesnt have any signs of being contagious. Better safe than sorry


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> Nah she is mostly back on a catfood diet now. Will be interested to see what she weighs on Wednesday
> 
> She will get some ham every now and then though, hard to say no to this face
> 
> View attachment 332034


My goodness that is a ridiculously cute picture. Sucker for a pretty face!


----------



## Gwen9244 (Nov 10, 2012)

That face will get Tali whatever she wants!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

So pleased that Tali is so much better.

Had fun at work today with my talking pet app, so did a little clip of Tali but it won't let me post it


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

Gwen9244 said:


> That face will get Tali whatever she wants!


Even cuter when sleepy and doing this


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Smuge said:


> Nah she is mostly back on a catfood diet now. Will be interested to see what she weighs on Wednesday
> 
> She will get some ham every now and then though, hard to say no to this face
> 
> View attachment 332034


Why don't you try her on My Star that Carly recommends. Didn't someone offer to send you some trays that her cat will no longer eat?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Why don't you try her on My Star that Carly recommends. Didn't someone offer to send you some trays that her cat will no longer eat?


Yea I am going to try that and a few different ones in the near future. Right now she has found something she wants to eat so I am just getting her back in the habit of eating solid food first before I try new food.

Offered her this for tea after we ran out of the gold










She wasnt interested at all. Suspect I will have more luck with the Lily's kitchen when it comes tomorrow


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

So what did she have instead? 2 slices of ham to compensate?


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

SbanR said:


> So what did she have instead? 2 slices of ham to compensate?


She just went hungry to be honest lol dont have any ham or much other food left. Well she did have a few treats. I tried to get more gold today but the local shop was out of stock, my OH will pick some up tomorrow on her way home from Uni

Im not worried, yesterday was the first day she ever ate more than 1 tin in a full day. She had another full tin today around lunch and can pick at a little dry overnight. She has had plenty to eat



GingerNinja said:


> So pleased that Tali is so much better.
> 
> Had fun at work today with my talking pet app, so did a little clip of Tali but it won't let me post it


 would love to see it


----------



## Smuge (Feb 6, 2017)

For pretty much all my life I have wanted a Persian. A few months ago I met this fluffball and she has been one of the greatest joys of my life.

Unusally for a Persian and even more so for her line Tali has never been a lapcat, she is very closely bonded to us, but she will always sit beside us not on us. I love her exactly how she is, but this one thing has always made me a bit sad.

I stayed up late tonight to play a game. Tali went to bed with my OH a couple of hours ago. When I came into the room 20 mins ago she immediately shot out of bed and started rubbing against my legs as if I had a plate of chicken in my hand.

When I got into bed she started purring like a buzz saw and immediately sat down on my chest and has spent the last 15 mins just lying there purring her head off while I rubbed her head and neck

We know Tali loves us even if she isnt always super affectionate. But its nice to get a reminder from time to time

As those who read this thread know, I have had a pretty crap few weeks with Tali. She was so unwell and it made us very sad and very very worried. It also cost us quite a lot of money we probably couldnt really afford.

But right now sitting in bed with OH, typing this while Tali purrs away on my stomach (aside from having a baby aswell - but we don't want one of those for a few more years yet) I really struggle to imagine many things th!t could make me more content in this instant.

I just hope this illness is now firmly behind her.

Cats are expensive, they break things, they worry you, they stress you out, they misbehave, they make you sad.... but they are pretty damn amazing


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Bless her little heart, giving you a big hug for nursing her better. They might not all be cuddlers but they love you in their own way.  

So glad Tali is feeling better x


----------



## Mummy of Jaffe Joffer (Aug 31, 2011)

Smuge said:


> For pretty much all my life I have wanted a Persian. A few months ago I met this fluffball and she has been one of the greatest joys of my life.
> 
> Unusally for a Persian and even more so for her line Tali has never been a lapcat, she is very closely bonded to us, but she will always sit beside us not on us. I love her exactly how she is, but this one thing has always made me a bit sad.
> 
> ...


Well said and beautifully put. It brought tears to my eyes. Jaffe is the same. Not a lap cat but he shows me all the time he loves me and on the very rare occasions he does come and sit on my lap and purrs it's just one of the best things ever. I wouldn't change him for the world either.

You have done such a wonderful job at looking after Tali and I know from recent experience that it can worry you silly, break your heart, cost a small fortune and yet it is worth every minute that you get to have them in your life.

I'm so happy for you that she is on the mend and giving you the thank you that she thinks you deserve after all your hard work and perseverance.


----------



## baubbles (Oct 25, 2017)

Glad to hear Tali is better. Sounds like she is thanking you with hugs and purrs. Cats know all!


----------

